# ירח דבש



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

ירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז החצי עשה קורס סוכני נסיעות, וכרגע הוא כותב את עבודת הגמר שלו לקורס ייעוץ טיולים והוא צריך לתכנן טיול מלא, כולל אטרקציות, בילויים וכו', וחשבנו לנצל את העבודה לתכנון ירח הדבש. 
חשבנו על הפיליפינים, עד שהתברר שהתאריך לא טוב, חשבנו על קרוז בקאריביים, אבל זה רק שבוע, חשבנו על ניו יורק, אבל אני מעדיפה לשמור את זה לזמן שבו נוכל לעשות שם סילבסטר, תאילנד, הודו, סינגפור- הוא היה כבר וחרש מכל הכיוונים.. 
לאן טסתם? כמה זמן? 
למי שטרם התחתנה- מה התכנון/ מה הפנטזיה?
אתן חושבות שתזכו לירח הדבש מהחלומות או שאילוצי עבודה/תקציב/לימודים ימנעו מכן להגשים את החלום?

אשמח לשמוע הגיגים, מחשבות והמלצות!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (2/1/13)

אצלנו זה היה "טרום" ירח דבש 
התחתנו בדצמבר, אך החלטנו לנצל את החופש של החגים בספטמבר-אוקטובר וטסנו לשבועיים וחצי לדרום-מזרח ארה"ב.
התקופה הכי טובה לנסוע לשם זה בסתיו כיוון שאז רואים את השלכת וכל העצים הופכים לאדום-כתום. פשוט מדהים !! 
טיול שבו עוברים 8 מדינות, מתיש אך עם זאת חוויה ! 
מומלץ מאוד  

(מאחר והרבה שאלו אותי מזה אומר "דרום מזרח ארה"ב" אז אלה המדינות שהיינו בהן: ניו יורק, קונטיקט, מסצ'וסס, מיין, רוד-איילנד, ניו המפשייר, ורמונט, מרילנד).
מצ"ב תמונה שצילמנו שם ... 

ד"א, לגבי ניו יורק - אמנם מדהים שם בתקופת חג המולד עד סילבסטר, אבל ק-פ-ו-א !!!!
קור שפשוט מקשה מאוד על הטיולים ולדעתי גם על ההנאה.. 
ניו-יורק מדהימה תמיד, עדיף לנצל אותה ולהנות מכל מה שהיא מציעה ולא לרצות לברוח למלון ולהתחמם (אני לפחות אחת שסובלת בקור)


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

נשמע כיף ממש! וחוצמזה, זה טיול כזה שלא יחזור על עצמו כל שנה, אז זה טוב שדחפתם הרבה במעט זמן! 
החתן סובל מקור, אני אישית מאוד סובלת מחום (טוב, יש לי שכבת שומן שמרפדת אותי היטב, וחסינות כי אני רגילה מהאוניברסיטה..)
אבל סילבסטר בניו יורק נראה לי כמשהו שחייבים לעשות פעם בחיים, לא?


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

טוסו למקסיקו!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

הוא גם הציע, 
לא מפחיד? :/


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

ממש לא 
בטח לא איפה שאתם תסתובבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הם תלויים בתיירות הזו ומגנים עליה. 
טולום. איזה חלום. את חייבת.


----------



## MirsPuch (4/1/13)




----------



## Mitmit101 (2/1/13)

טרום ירח דבש גם אצלנו 
אנחנו חזרנו לפני חודשיים מארה״ב

התחלנו בלאס וגאס (פעם שניה שלנו שם ביחד)
נסענו לפארקים המהממים גראנד קניון, ברייס קניון, פארק ציון.
משם טסנו לפלורידה אורלנדו ואזזז....

יצאנו לקרוז מעלף בין שבוע עם החברה רוייאל קריביאין להאיים הקאריביים!!

בהאמס!
סן תומס!
סן מרטין!

שחזרנו מהקרוז היינו בפארקים של היונברסל סטודיו ואז חזרנו לארץ אחרי שלוש שבועות!


----------



## Mitmit101 (2/1/13)

עוד תמונה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (2/1/13)

אחד הטיולים השווים !! 
עשיתי אותו ב-2010 (אורלנדו, מיאמי ומשם קרוז למקסיקו בספינה של רויאל קריביאן).

מ-ד-ה-י-ם !!

עשית לי חשק שוב !!!


----------



## vivi87 (2/1/13)

לכמה זמן נסעתם? 
ואם אפשר לדעת- מה הטווח מחירים של טיול כזה


----------



## Mitmit101 (2/1/13)

עלויות 
הטיול ארך כמו שרשמתי שלושה שבועות.

טיסות לארה״ב 11000
רכב לאורך התקופה בלאס וגאס סביבות ה 3000
קרוז סביבות ה 7 אלף
כניסות לפארקים 25$ לרכב x 3 פארקים 75$ 
כניסה לפארקים של יונברסל 1100
מסעדות (זול זה לא אנחנו) סביבות ה 40 דולר ביום בממוצע.
קניות יצאו לנו 6000 שקל הכוונה לבגדים כמו גינסים של טומי הילפילגר מעילים של נורת פייס, סריגים של טומי, תחתונים של קלווין קליין לשנינו , חולצות טישרט של טומי, מקלות הליכה לטיולי הפארקים, תיק למצלמה של חברת קייס לוג׳יק (למבינים) ועוד ועוד ועוד ועוד


----------



## vivi87 (2/1/13)

וואו תודה 
לא ציפיתי לתגובה כל כך מפורטת !! תודה!!
אנחנו בדיוק חזרנו מתאילנד... ומתחתנים במאי..
צריך לחשוב על יעד לירח דבש


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)




----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (2/1/13)

מרכז אירופה - שוויץ 
שוויץ מדהימה וגובלת במדינות שניתן לחצות ברכב (גרמניה, איטליה, צרפת, אוסטריה)
זה ממש לעבור כמה מדינות בטיול אחד.
בשוויץ עצמה יש את מרכז שוויץ "החלק הגרמני", החלק הצרפתי והחלק האיטלקי, לכול מקום הייחוד והצבע שלו.
בחודשי החורף ניתן לעשות סקי, "בוב סליידינג", סקי בורד או "סתם" להעפיל לראש ההר ולראות נוף אחר ומדהים.
מצטיינת בעיקר בנופיה המרהיבים: אגמים, הרים, נהרות אך לא זולה, ופה ניתן לחצות לכיוון גרמניה או מילאנו לשופינג קצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב, תהנו מכול רגע


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

אירופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה אני אוהבת אותה.. 
אבל הייתי ברומא, איטליה, צרפת, בלגיה, הונגריה ואנגליה, 
הוא היה בשוויץ ושוודיה, קצת כיסינו הכל! 

יש משהו קסום באירופה, בעובדה שיש נקודות דמיון בערים, לא חשוב באיזו מדינה את, ואני כל כך אוהבת את זה!


----------



## Bobbachka (2/1/13)

טרום ירח דבש- ארה"ב 
למען האמת, זה לא בדיוק תוכנן כטיול טרום ירח דבש כי את ההצעה קיבלתי ביום של הטיול (בארץ, ממש כמה שעות לפני הטיסה).

אבל זה היה טיול מעולה-מעולה-מעולה למשך 35 בארה"ב.

כלל את המערב: ס"פ, יוסמיטי, כביש 1, לוס אנג'לס, ווגאס.
פלורידה- כמה ימי פארקים.
מזרח: וושינגטון, מפלי הניאגרה, בוסטון וניו יורק כמובן.

הספקנו המווווון, אבל לא הרגשתי שרצנו יותר מדי- תכננתי את החופשה המוןןןןןןןן זמן מראש ולכן הכל תיק-תק והיה פשוט מצוין.
(אם מישהו מעוניין במסלול/לו"ז/מחירים)- מוכנה לשלוח בכיף.
הטיול עלה לנו בסביבות ה35,000- בגלל שכל כרטיסי הטיסה והמלונות הוזמנו כמעט שנה מראש.

מצרפת תמונה (היה קשה להחליט איזו!) מפארק יוסמיטי המדהים!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

למשך מה? 
35 יום? 35,000?
וואו, אצלנו החבר בדיוק הציע לעשות שבוע וגאס, שלושה ימים מיאמי, שבוע קרוז בקאריביים ואז לחזור עם קונקשן בלונדון (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואמר שזה 30,000 ל21 יום.. 
יצא לכם זול ממש, איזה מעולה!!


----------



## Bobbachka (2/1/13)

ווגאס לא יקרה, אם לא מתפתים להמר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם לא עשינו קרוז...
וגם לא השתוללנו עם קניות (כן עשינו קניות אבל בעיקר מ old navy ולא מותגים).
וכאמור הזמנו הרבה זמן מראש את כרטיסי הטיסה (הפנימיים והבינלאומיים) ולכן חסכנו כמה אלפים טובים.


----------



## ronitvas (2/1/13)

טגאס לא יקרה כשאין שם כנסים וכיוב' 
היא מאוד מאוד מאוד!!! יקרה כשיש שם אירועים או כנסים.
חובה לבדוק את זה לפני שנוסעים.....


----------



## Mitmit101 (3/1/13)

לגביי ווגאס 
אחרי פעם שניה שהיינו שם ובכל פעם שבוע וחצי
אני יכולה רק להמליץ לא להזמין מלונות שנה מראש וגם לא חודש מראש.
ישבוע לפני הטיסה תבדקו מחירים מלונות אתרים כמו אורביץ, אקספידיה.
המחירים בדרך כלל יורדים בהפרש עצוםםם
אין מה לחשוש שלא יהיה חדרים המלונות שם ענקיים בכל מלון יש למעלה מ 3000 חדרים, בסיזר יש קרוב ל 10000 חדרים.. 
אנחנו במהלך שהותנו בשני הנסיעות ישנו בלוקסור פעמיים באקסקליבר שהוא מאד זול וממוקם על הסטריפ , בנסיעה השניה ישנו במונטה קרלו שהמיקום שלו לדעתי הוא הכי טוב שיש בווגאס.


----------



## Bobbachka (4/1/13)

אנחנו הזמנו שנה מראש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היינו ב"סטראטוספיר טאואר" עם נוף לסטריפ וזה עלה לנו 45$ ללילה...


----------



## Mitmit101 (5/1/13)

עם כל הכבוד לסטרטוספיר 
הוא ממוקם בסוף הסטריפ ובשביל להגיע למרכב צריך לקחת כל הזמן אוטובוסים וזה מבאס קצת....
אין כמו לצאת מהמלון ולהגיע למרכז הסטריפ..
אגב באקסקליבר אפשר למצוא לילה ב 20 דולר


----------



## E o S (3/1/13)

אפשר מסלולי ולו"ז בבקשה??


----------



## Bobbachka (3/1/13)

תשלחי לי במסר את המייל שלך... 
יש לי בעיה לצרף קבצים במערכת של תפוז


----------



## Bobbachka (2/1/13)

ירח דבש- טוסקנה 
בגלל שאת הטיול "הגדול" יצא לנו לעשות שנה וחצי לפני החתונה ובגלל שהיינו מוגבלים בזמן (וגם קצת כלכלית) בילינו את ירח הדבש שלנו באיזור טוסקנה באיטליה במשך שמונה ימים. היה מקסים, מרגיע ורומנטי.
היינו יומיים וחצי ברומא ואז שהינו במלון מקסים בעיירה טוסקנית ועשינו טיולי כוכב (נוסעים וחוזרים למלון בכל יום) לעיירות טוסקניות חלומיות.

סיכמתי את החופשה בבלוג, אם למישהי מתחשק להעמיק. ממליצה בחום!

מצרפת תמונה של הנוף שהיה לנו מחלון המלון- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הייתי חוזרת לשם עכשיו....


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

מה זה טיול כוכב?


----------



## ronitvas (2/1/13)

טיול כוכב 
זה טיול שאת ממוקמת באותו מקום ולא זזה ממנו מבחינת הלילה, אבל כל יום נוסעת למקום אחר.
הרעיון הוא שזה מתוכנן כך שהלינה תהיה איפושהוא באמצע וכל האטרקציות מסביב....
למשל ב yellowstone הלינה היא באמצע ה"שמונה" וכל יום את "אמורה" לעשות רבע טבעת של השמונה..... סה"כ מומלץ לעשות ארבעה ימים בפארק....


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

נשמע נחמד, אבל מתיש! 
מה איתך? לא סיפרת על שלך!


----------



## ronitvas (3/1/13)

אנחנו נסענו לארה"ב 
את האמת, שכבר מלא זמן אני רוצה לכתוב טיפים ומקומות נחמדים....
אבל אין לי מספיק זמן, לצערי ולשמחתי!
אולי עוד יום יבוא


----------



## josie1986 (2/1/13)

התכנון שלנו הוא 
לטוס בספטמבר לאפריקה - אוגנדה וטנזניה - לתקופה של חודש.
יותר טרקים וספארי, ובסוף נקנח בבטן גב בזנזיבר. זה יהיה חלק קטן מהטיול כי אנחנו יותר אנשי טיולים ופחות אנשי נופש.


----------



## BluishSky (2/1/13)

איטליה-שוויץ 
אנחנו נסענו כמה חודשים אחרי החתונה, כי חיכינו לחגים כדי להרוויח כמה שיותר ימי חופש.
עשינו טיול מקיף של חודש ימים שהתחיל ברומא, המשיך לאגם גארדה ואגם  קומו, לוונציה, משם לדולומיטים האיטלקיים, ואז לשוויץ - מהמרכז למזרח.
הטיול הכיל גם נופים ירוקים, אגמים כחולים והרים מושלגים, וגם נופים עירוניים ועתיקות, והיה פשוט מושלם!


----------



## BluishSky (2/1/13)

אצרף תמונה כדי להמחיש... (ולהשוויץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
צולמה סמוך לצימר בו לנו ליד אחד האגמים בשוויץ


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

וואו


----------



## simplicity83 (2/1/13)

בא לי לעבור לגור בצימר הזה


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (3/1/13)

אזור אינטרלאקן? גם לנו יש תמונה דומה


----------



## BluishSky (5/1/13)

אכן באיזור אינטרלאקן 
ביישוב Bonigen שעל אגם Brienz המשגע.

אני משוגעת על הנופים הכחולים-כחולים האלו


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (7/1/13)

יש מצב שהיינו באותו צימר נראה לי... 
משפחת waeldli?

אישה מבוגרת בקומה הראשונה?


----------



## FayeV (2/1/13)

ירח הדבש שלנו - אירלנד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אירלנד הייתה פנטזיה שלי בערך מאז שהייתי בת 16, ואף פעם לא היה לי מספיק כסף, אז ירח דבש היה נראה כמו רעיון מעולה!
היינו שם כמעט שבועיים, והיה פשוט נהדר - התאחסנו בהוסטלים והיינו גם בעיירות קטנות (בתמונה - ההוסטל ב-Doolin, עיירה קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אני ממליצה על אירלנד כירח דבש, היא מקום מדהים עם אנשים סופר נחמדים ובירה מעולה, ובין הערים הגדולות יש אחלה של קווי אוטובוס, כך שאפילו לא צריך להשכיר רכב.


----------



## OnG Wedding (2/1/13)

חשבנו על אירלנד! אשמח לפירוט ולטיפים


----------



## FayeV (2/1/13)

אשמח לעזור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את רוצה את המסלול שעשינו?
אשמח גם לתת טיפים על פאבים ומבשלות מגניבים בהם בזבזנו את מיטב כספינו.


----------



## OnG Wedding (3/1/13)

כן כן וכן - מיטב כספי רוצה למבשלה אירית


----------



## FayeV (3/1/13)

שלחתי לך חפירה


----------



## maayanha2 (4/1/13)

אשמח לקבל גם את החפירה 
אנחנו שוקלים את אירלנד בתור אופציה...
תודה!


----------



## FayeV (4/1/13)

אני מקווה לפרסם קרדיטי חפירות 
מקווה לכתוב ולפרסם הסופ"ש, זה יהיה אקסטרה חופר


----------



## maayanha2 (4/1/13)

מעולה ,מחכה!!


----------



## Taltalon269 (5/1/13)

גם אנחנו עשינו את אירלנד 
ממליצה בחום!


----------



## simplicity83 (2/1/13)

היינו בגן עדן 
כלומר, המלדיבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראה לי שהתמונה מספרת את כל מה שצריך לספר.. ואפילו היא לא מצליחה להראות כמה יפה שם. 

רצינו חופשה של בטן גב, כי אנחנו מתים על שמש-ים-בריכה-אוכל טוב- שתיה - ספרים- מנוחה מוחלטת. 
וזו גם היתה חופשה דרושה בהחלט, אחרי קריעת תחת של שנינו ולקראת תקופה ארוכה של קריעת תחת עוד יותר רצינית, שלא נוכל לקחת בה חופש נורמלי.. 

הדבר השני היה שרצינו טיול בלתי נשכח, משהו כזה שבלי ה"תירוץ" של ירח דבש לא נרשה לעצמנו לטוס לשם.

בסופו של דבר היה ממש מושלם - 
חוץ משבועיים של מנוחה ובליסה בלי הפסקה, גם עשינו מלא שנורקלינג והיה פשוט עוצר נשימה - דגים בשלל צבעים, כרישים, צבי ים, סטינג ריי. 
היינו בחדר על המים, עם מרפסת וג'קוזי שיורדים מהם ישר לתוך הים 

חוץ מזה, בטיסה הלוך היינו גם יום וחצי במוסקבה, החלטנו להאריך את הקונקשן כי זו הזדמנות לבקר בעיר שכנראה שבהזדמנות אחרת לא יצא לנו להגיע אליה. 
האמת? היה מדהים! ממש נהנינו, העיר מדהימה. חרשנו אותה ברגל מקצה לקצה ולא הפסקנו להתלהב. 
מה שכן - נורא נורא (נורא!!!) קשה להסתדר שם בלי לדעת רוסית. 
אף אחד לא מדבר אנגלית, אנשים נוטים להתעלם מקיומך וזה יהיה מנומס מצידי אם אגיד שאדיבות לתיירים זה לא הצד החזק שלהם..
תחנות המטרו זו תעלומה רצינית, כי לפעמים כדי להגיע לתחנה אחת צרך להגיע דרך תחנה אחרת 
לפעמים אפילו שלטים ברוסית ומספרים אין בחלק מהרחובות, ולפעמים גם כשיש, אז יש 2 סוגים (אני מניחה שכתב ודפוס, כמו אצלנו) ממש שונים אז קשה להשוות למה שכתוב על המפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז היה בהחלט מאתגר לנווט שם, אבל לאט לאט תפסנו את העניין ואני ממליצה בחום לטייל שם למי שיש הזדמנות!! 

בסוף יצא שחפרתי יותר על מוסקבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 טוב, אולי זה כי את המלדיבים אפשר לתאר במילה אחת - מושלם!


----------



## FayeV (2/1/13)

וואו! 
בהחלט נראה מושלם


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

וואו!! 
אפשר פרטים על המקום שישנתם בו?


----------



## simplicity83 (2/1/13)

בשמחה 
לדברי המלון אנחנו הישראלים הראשונים שהיו אי פעם במלון, אז אני שמחה מאוד להמליץ עליהם ולעשות להם קצת יחסי ציבור, כי באמת נהנינו. 
הגענו אליהם דרך המלצות ודירוגים של trip advisor . 

המלון נקרא veligandu island resort & spa

מגיעים בטיסה למאלה, עיר הבירה של המלדיבים (למרות שהמילה עיר זה תיאור מופרז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ומשם לוקחים מטוס מים לריזורט (עוד כ-40 דקות טיסה), גם זו היתה אחת החוויות המדהימות.

כל ריזורט נמצא על אי אחר, והאי הזה הוא קטנצ'יק, משהו בגודל של חצי קילומטר אורך ו-150 מטר רוחב (בגדול) 
כלומר נמצאים כל הזמן בריזורט. 

האוכל ברמה של מסעדות גורמה ובמשך שבועיים התפריט היה שונה כל יום! 
אנחנו לקחנו את עסקת הכל כלול שכוללת 3 ארוחות ביום, שתייה (גם אלכוהול ותה/קפה) בלי הגבלה, 
ועוד כל מיני אטרקציות כמו הפלגת שקיעה עם דולפינים, הפלגת צלילה וכו'. 

אם יש לך עוד שאלות, בכיף


----------



## coffeetoffy (3/1/13)

את יכולה לשלוח לי עלויות? 
באתר של המלון כתוב 4000$ לזוג לשבוע- זה אמיתי?! (כן החצי כבר במשימה לעשות קופי פייסט על הטיול שלך)


----------



## simplicity83 (4/1/13)

שלחתי


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/1/13)

"מותק, אנחנו טסים למלדיביים" 
הרגע הבחור שלי נכנס וזה מה שאמרתי לו...
נשמע בול מה שאנחנו צריכים. עכשיו רק נחכה שיהיה זמן לירח דבש =\
גם אני אשמח אם תוכלי לשלוח לי עלויות של טיול כזה.


----------



## simplicity83 (4/1/13)

בחירה טובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שלחתי לך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/1/13)

פרו וגלפגוס - חלום שהתגשם 
התחלתי לכתוב ויצאה לי מגילה ולכן החלטתי שאפרסם בשרשור נפרד המלצות מסודרות. 
כאן המקום לעודד את כל מי שרוצה לספר על ירח הדבש שלה במיני קרדיטים!

ממליצה בחום- עבור שנינו זה היה חלום שהתגשם.


----------



## ronitvas (3/1/13)

רעיון מעולה!!!!!


----------



## Amazing18 (2/1/13)

אשמח לעצתכן גם בנושא.. 
אנחנו מתחתנים ב12.8.13, אני אמורה להתחיל התמחות ב1.9.13.
תאריך החתונה נקבע לאחר המבחנים (נלקחו בחשבון מועדי א' בלבד כמובן), וכמה שיותר רחוק מהתחלת ההתמחות - עד כמה שניתן.
מה שאומר שיש לנו בערך שבוע בלחץ לטרום ירח דבש (אני מניחה שירח דבש של חודש+ נעשה שנה אחרי לאחר תום ההתמחות).
לחצי לא בא אירופה,
לי בא שמש, ים, אוכל טוב, בטן גב.

המחשבה הראשונה שעולה לי היא יוון,
הוא פחות מתלהב, 

האם יש המלצה?!


----------



## Bobbachka (3/1/13)

טנריף!!! 
רצינו לטוס לירח דבש, בסוף לא יצא כי העונה כבר הייתה פחות מתאימה.

אחד מהאיים הקנריים- בין ספרד למרוקו.


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (3/1/13)

שלנו- שוויץ ואמסטרדם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אנחנו מטבענו פחות מחוברים לטיולי טראקים למיניהם, או בכלל דרום אמריקה ועוד כול מיני יעדים שנחשבים אקזוטיים...
אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את אירופה ורצינו לטעום גם מהצד השליו והירוק וגם מהצד הפרוע והכיפי של החיי לילה, מבחינתנו שילוב של שוויץ ואמסטרדם היה מושלם.

היינו עשרה ימים בשוויץ וחרשנו אותה עם רכב, חברה בשם VIP TRAVELER בנתה לנו את המסלול בצורה מותאמת לתאריכים שבהם נסו, המדריך היה ממש האורים ותומים שלנו וגילה לנו מקומות מקסימים וייחודים שלא בטוח שהיינו מגלים אותם בעצמנו אם היינו בונים את המסלול דרך האינטרנט וכאלה.
אז כפי שכתבתי קינחנו בארבעה ימים באמסטרדם המדהימה, שבכול הזדמנות שיש לנו אנחנו משתדלים לחזור אליה.
זה היה שילוב מושלם וללא ספק אחלה של ירח דבש. ממליצה לכול זוג שיכול לאפשר זאת לעצמו לא לוותר על הירח דבש, זה נורא מיוחד וכיף לזוגיות.

מיה


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (3/1/13)

ואמסטרדם בעדשת האינסטגרם


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (3/1/13)

שוויץ מדהימה והלובן של ההרים, פשוט תענוג צרוף


----------



## yelly (3/1/13)

אנחנו גם נוסעים לטרום ירח דבש 
כי פשוט זו תקופה שיש לנו זמן לטיול ארוך יחסית ולאחר החתונה לא ממש יהיה.

היעד הוא ויאטנאם , ואולי גלישה לאזור לאוס , סיום בתאילנד , סה"כ 20 יום..


----------



## yaelikv (26/1/13)

אל תוותרו על לאוס!!!! 
לדעתי ב-20 יום לא שווה כלל וכלל להיות בתאילנד. בטח בגלל הטיסות ייצא לכם בנגקוק ליום - זה מספיק...

לאוס מהממת וכיפית. בכלל שיש לכם מעט ימים הייתי ממליצה להתמקד בלואנג פראבנג בלאוס. יש בה שדה תעופה וניתן לטוס לוייטנאם ממנו. יש גם טיסות מתאילנד אליו. 
לואנג פרבאנג רומנטית, כיפית ומקסימה. יש מסעדות מעולות, שוק לילה נחמד, בר יין הורס!!!, וטיולי יום למפלים, וגם מקדשים כמובן. לא לפספס- JOMA BAKERY CAFE.  קפה מעולה, אוכל טעים. יש סניף גם בהנוי בוייטנאם!

אם את רוצה המלצות- שלחי בפרטי. בדיוק חזרנו מחודשיים במזרח בקיץ.


----------



## M2013 (3/1/13)

היינו ב"טרום" ירח דבש בארה"ב 
בטיול של חודש במזרח ארה"ב. התחלנו בניו יורק והמשכנו לצפון מזרח (ניו יורק, הניאגרה, ורמונט, ההרים הלבנים וכו'), אז טסנו לשיקגו המדהימה וקינחנו במיאמי, אורלנדו והאיים (שם גם הייתה ההצעה.)

לירח דבש כנראה שניסע בספטמבר. אם ניכנס להריון עד אז אנחנו מתכננים ירח דבש של איזה שבועיים באיטליה וצרפת ואם לא ניכנס להריון עד אז ניסע לעוד חודש בארה"ב כשהפעם התכנון הוא לאס וגאס, גרנד קניון, ברייס וכו' וקרוז בקאריביים.


----------



## rw12 (4/1/13)

סרי לנקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו לנו שבועיים בתחילת אוקטובר בהם יכולנו לטוס לירח דבש.
גם אנחנו מאוד רצינו פיליפינים אבל מזג האוויר לא התאים. 
מפה לשם החלטנו על סרי לנקה.  היה מדהים.
מדינה יפיפיה (ושנינו טיילנו בעברנו לא מעט) ומגוונת. ערים שנעות בין Slums לערים בסגנון אנגלי. עיירות חוף, איזורים הררים ומטעי תה בשפע.
אנשים מקסימים וחמים, אחלה אוכל (בעיקר לחובבי החריף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). אחלה מלונות (!!). בהתחלה ניסינו להתעקש על הוסטלים כי היה לנו קשה עם הקונספט של מלונות, אבל בסוף ממש שמחנו. כל מלון היה ייחודי וכיפי.
המדינה מאוד מעניינת גם מבחינה תרבותית.לי מאוד הזכירה את הודו רק יותר "רכה". 
תומר לומד וטרינריה ואני סתם חובבת חיות וטבע כך שהיה חשוב לנו  לראות את עולם החי ושמורות טבע. מהבחינה הזו יצאנו מרוצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ראינו המון המון פילים, פלמינגו, קרנפים, ציפורים ועוד סוגי חיות...
אנחנו לקחנו נהג צמוד שמשמש גם על תקן מדריך ,משיקולים שונים, בעיקר של חוסר זמן. בהתחלה ממש נרתענו מהעניין כיוון ששנינו טרקרים שאוהבים פשטות. היה לנו קשה שלוקחים אותנו, מסיעים אותנו ודואגים לנו אבל בהמשך ממש נקשרנו לנהג שהיה איש שיחה, שידע המון על הכל והיה מאוד לבבי וכנה. (אשמח לתת את הפרטים שלו). 
למי שיש תקציב, כדאי להמשיך למלדיבים (כן כן גם אני ריירתי עלהתמונה מעלי..). אנחנו נשארנו בסרי לנקה מפאת חוסר תקציב והחוף היה סביר. 
שנינו ראינו יפים יותר אבל בסופו של דבר היה לנו אחד את השני וזה היה בהחלט מספיק.
אשמח לתת המלצות ודיסהמלצות לכל המעונין


----------



## coffeetoffy (4/1/13)

אני ממש אשמח! 
הוא מתכנן לנו מלדיבים (בעקבות השרשור) וסרילנקה (כי זה קרוב), ואנחנו מנסים לברר מה יקרה לנו תקציבית..


----------



## rw12 (4/1/13)

שלחתי


----------



## תות ותותי (5/1/13)

קניה - ספארי ב"מסאי מרה" ובטן גב בזנזיבר 
חמישה עשר ימים של שכרון חושים...מטריף בגלל החיות, הנופים האווירה האחרת של אפריקההההההה...
וזנזיבר היא חלום....שאני לא רציתי להתעורר ממנו...
** בתמונה: כך סיימנו את היום בכל יום בזנזיבר - במנוחה בג'קוזי בחדר!!!!


----------

